# Why do we have these guys?



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

So some of you may know that I'm taking a speech class this semester and I mentioned my mantids in my introductory speech, however now it's time to do my informative speech! Guess what I've picked as a topic?




So, I would like some help brainstorming along my topic of "Why mantids are great pets". I can only come up with a couple of reasons on my own, but I want more than that! So guys and gals, why do you have mantids and think they're great pets?


----------



## massaman (Sep 15, 2010)

they dont need alot of maintenance and are simple to take care of and if they die they can be easily disposed of and well they dont require alot of food or space to live comfortably and only downside is their short life spans compared to dogs and cats and other mammals and reptiles and such!


----------



## shorty (Sep 15, 2010)

Like massaman said, they are relatively low maintenance in comparison to other pets, they don't take up much space, and their short life spans can make it easier to deal with their deaths. They can be handled easily and don't bite. They are also a very elegant, graceful, aesthetically pleasing organism.

I keep them for the aforementioned reasons, but also because of a childhood fascination that has stuck with me throughout the years.

And I am really glad I'm not the one taking a public speaking course right now.  There are few things I hate more than speaking in front of crowds of people.


----------



## Schloaty (Sep 15, 2010)

Does "because they're freaking cool" count as a valid reason?  

There is something inherently fascinating about a predator that is so good at what it does.

Ever hear of a cat's grace? Person who came up with that expression never met a mantid.

Heck, mantids have two distict forms of Kung-fu that were inspired by their movements!


----------



## novaz (Sep 15, 2010)

I like them because they are a very illustative part of life on a small scale living ,eating ,dying and now I have some that are Mating it will be cool to watch the complete cycle of life.

I also think that like most animals,birds,etc,they have no ulterior motive in life other than to live,love,and be a part of creation.

Royz


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2010)

For most people I really don't think they are. Butttt that doesn't help you now does it? Well like was already said, fairly low maintenance, short life span (not saddled with the committment for years and years), unusual....etc


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 15, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> Does "because they're freaking cool" count as a valid reason?
> 
> There is something inherently fascinating about a predator that is so good at what it does.
> 
> ...


I'll go with this! Also, it does no harm to keep on the right side of the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name).


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 15, 2010)

Not to mention, with their short life span, they can usually be easily bred. So you can continue the blood line.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 15, 2010)

Lol I gave a speech on mantises in my speech class. Didn't focus on the pet part so much as talked about some of the history, legends about them, and hunting habits and the like. Actually got a lot of compliments after class because my topic didn't bore people to tears like a number of the other speakers that day. :smarty: 

As for your question, because they are fun. Compared to most insects they are very easy to relate to. They are visually very aware of their surroundings, sit fairly upright, can hold and carry things in their claws, and open doors. =p

Nothing like cracking up into laughter as your mantis tries in vain to catch the mouse pointer on your computer screen, or watching them crawl up the side of your wall so they can sit a foot away from the TV and stare at it the rest of the night.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 15, 2010)

They are just fascinating.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 15, 2010)

I feel they are so perfect in there simplicity, just a bug maybe ,but a bug like no other.

they must be the most highly evolved incests in the world, you would swear they almost have feelings and emotions

some seem happy to see me(food I know)but even when full they like to hang out, and stare at you like there waiting for you to say or do something.

even most lizards I had didn't show so much interest in what I'm doing,well spare my Iguana but he was way up on the evolutionary table.

anyone that comes over and see's them cannot help but be fascinated by them, half of them want one now! I tell them a Chinese maybe but not my gongy or Idolos. :tt2: (of cource they would kill a exotic lol)

they live long but not to long so you can see the whole lifecycle L1-L7 then mating to ooth laying if your lucky, then it starts all over again

I guess I could go on all nite but that kinda sums it up.


----------



## ismart (Sep 15, 2010)

Ntsees said:


> They are just fascinating.


+1!  I can just stare at them for hours. :wub:


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Sep 15, 2010)

There is something about a mantis that when people see me with one that is crawling up my arm or shirt or on my face or something, they just have to ... ask! And I love talking about them. They are very active and playful, very alert and attentive. They don't leave stains in the carpets or make sounds in the night. They are fairly easy to keep if you know what you are doing and it's not hard to find out how to raise them correctly. There are many interesting and unique species, I think every year I will try to raise a different species. There are many mantises that I don't keep as pets, but know from repeated visits, even though they live in locations that in some cases are about 40 miles away - the PA Rennaissance Faire is home to a few mantises that I pick up and walk around with, then at the end of the day I let them be where they were. They are easily found the next weekend I visit. Last Fall there were many mantises around the "Pond" up at Albright that I would visit, although some I wound up taking home. One laid two egg cases and they have hatched and those babies are now adults!

Despite the fascination mantises entail, they are on an equal footing with Eastern Lubber grasshoppers as "best pets ever" - I also like to keep other species of grasshopper as pets. I am partial to them because I grew up with them, they also have quite their own personality. I'd maintain a "grasshopper garden" of M. differentialis and check them every day. Many would be so tame as to walk on my finger when I extend it. Grasshoppers may not seem as aware as mantises but on the contrary they are, probably equal footing even though they don't need to turn quickly to catch anything since they are herbivores. A tamed grasshopper would often leap onto my shirt or in some cases my face. M differentialis tend to be a jumpy species and will hop out of the blue, so they aren't good for "desk sitting", however Eastern Lubbers are. They like to climb my monitor, but often find a spot to rest and stay there for hours on end. I've even went to bed forgetting to put them back and woke up the next morning with the grasshoppers still on the same spot. Not a good idea to do often since they do wander for food. Lubbers are the only insect I have no problem with driving while on my hand. Their sticky feet and calm nature allow this.

Mantises are overall more exciting because they are more active. They are really fun to feed and watch as they chase their prey or the mouse cursor. I've even let some fly around my room for a bit, with a net in hand to easily retrieve them. It's good for them to exercise, I say!

Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches aren't appealing to as many people, they don't do much, but they live quite a while and I think they are cute :3


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 15, 2010)

I like mantises for a lot of the same reasons other people have mentioned. The biggies for me are: They are pretty easy to keep, you get to see the whole life cycle, so many different kinds to try out, short life span means I'm not stuck with tons of mantises and I can leave the hobby within a year, breeding is a blast, and their alien appearance makes them such interesting pets.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm seriously teary eyed. You guys are the best! Keep it coming!


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2010)

I used mantids for a research project awhile back. People really enjoyed it. I also notice at Bugfest that people love the mantids. As soon as they see them their eyes light up. Everyone seems to have a mantis story.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> I used mantids for a research project awhile back. People really enjoyed it. I also notice at Bugfest that people love the mantids. As soon as they see them their eyes light up. Everyone seems to have a mantis story.


I've noticed that also. Even the people who normally are afraid of or dislike insects seem to look at mantises in a more positive, curious light. They might not want to get real close or hold one but they will stand at a distance and peer eagerly at them. Usually the first thing that pops in someones mouth if I mention keeping mantises as pets is, "That's cool."


----------



## mantisboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> I used mantids for a research project awhile back. People really enjoyed it. I also notice at Bugfest that people love the mantids. As soon as they see them their eyes light up. Everyone seems to have a mantis story.


Ditto on all the above responses. Perhaps as fellow predator/prey animals we somehow relate to these little creatures because of their forward facing eyes, pronounced head movement, inquisitive nature, forward reaching arms which bring food to their mouths, and in some species the ability to prey on insects, birds, and mammals.

When eating they clutch their prey with both arms, then separate the body holding both pieces in each arm, and are particular of what prey parts they will consume. Often times they will move to a different location while clutching their prey in one arm. They will take occasional breaks while eating and only eat a certain amount, discarding what is left of their prey. Although most would think they are eating machines, they only eat when hungry, and will passively allow other insects to walk right by them or even on them when they are in a state of rest.

They do share certain human facial features like a triangulation between there eyes and mouth. In some species their heads are proportionally distanced above their front arms similar to a human neck. They have unique body posturing that allows them to stand in a prone position with their heads held high or assume a state of rest most markedly by hanging upside down with their front arms in the praying position. While at rest they appear almost statue-like with an occasional slow turn of the head.

Once a level of trust has been established they will freely walk onto an extended hand or accept prey from when offered by a human host. Mantids share other qualities found in other domesticated animals that are cat-like in nature like preening, drinking, using their front legs for striking and clutching prey, along with occasionally falling and striking a threat posture. My cats have done this trick while sleeping on the arm of couch or edge of a bed, roll over, fall, and jump up with tails bobbed.

Mantid owners are also very interesting as a whole in the fact that they tend to gravitate to one or two breeds of mantids. Owners learn to read their mantid's body postures, are protective and pro-active regarding their mantid's health, adopt favorites, and are involved with feeding, watering, housing, and breeding.

I believe they are simply best summed up as noted on an earlier thread as just being "really cool".


----------



## 4upakabra (Sep 16, 2010)

2 or 3 year ago I ridden relax summer and brought their first 2 mantids. Before that I had only tarantulas. And after half a year I started to keep some mantids. They are gorgeous and much more interesting spiders, stick insects and reptiles, many in my opinion.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 17, 2010)

So, I want to update you guys a little on where this informative speech is going. In class today, we did a break out session to help decide sub points that are interesting to our audience by discussing our topic. Now, I had all that done already from this topic here and didn't really have much to do. However, it was amazing to watch the other students start to ask me questions about the mantids and watch their eyes light up when I tell them little bits about them. My professor even asked me if I was going to bring one in with me when I deliver the speech!(She wanted me to bring it) I'm not such a weird bug lady now! BWAHAHAHA!!!! :lol:


----------



## mantisboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Laura G said:


> So, I want to update you guys a little on where this informative speech is going. In class today, we did a break out session to help decide sub points that are interesting to our audience by discussing our topic. Now, I had all that done already from this topic here and didn't really have much to do. However, it was amazing to watch the other students start to ask me questions about the mantids and watch their eyes light up when I tell them little bits about them. My professor even asked me if I was going to bring one in with me when I deliver the speech!(She wanted me to bring it) I'm not such a weird bug lady now! BWAHAHAHA!!!! :lol:


Coool...... B)


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, I delivered the speech today, and I rocked it! It went very well, and I was asked a lot of questions right after I finished which no one else got that! I was asked many questions by my fellow students after class too, and it was awesome. I felt as if I had accomplished my goal! I'm out spreading the good word! :lol: Also, the guy I rehearsed in the speech lab with decided he wants one after hearing my speech, so I referred him here to find one and tips and tricks! :wub: LOVE THESE BUGGERS!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 6, 2010)

Yay! Triumphant march! Dancing in the streets! I have no doubt that a big factor in your speech's success was your enthusiasm. Well done!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 6, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yay! Triumphant march! Dancing in the streets! I have no doubt that a big factor in your speech's success was your enthusiasm. Well done!


Thanks Phil


----------

